# Logitech G300 Budget Gaming Mouse Review



## gizmo96 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I am new to Thinkdigit Forums.This is my first Review on this Forum.I received a Review unit of Logitech G300 Gaming Mouse from Logitech.Its a budget gaming mouse priced at INR 1500.It offers a lot of features like 9 programmable Buttons,3 profiles on the onboard memory etc.So,I am writing a full review of this mouse Today.

*1.Packaging*

 
The Packaging of the mouse is simple.On the front of the box,You get the mouse itself and a few of its key features.The back of the box explains this features in detail.Inside the box,You get the G300 Mouse itself and a user manual

*2.The Mouse*


The Mouse has a symmetric design,so it is comfortable in either hand while Gaming.It has a Plastic Body though.The Black and Silver Finish on the mouse looks good and there are LED bars on both the sides of the mouse.You can select from 3 colours out of the available 8 colours to dedicate to the 3 configurable Profiles.The Mouse has rubber texture on both the sides to provide an easy grip for holding.As you can see in the picture,The Mouse has 9 programmable Buttons(The 3 centre buttons,2 on each side and 2 on the centre of the mouse).You can easily set these controls using the Logitech Gaming Software available on Mac and Windows.These controls would be saved on the onboard memory of the mouse and even if you change PCs or OS,the programmed controls will remain intact.The Cable of mouse is 205 cm and i didnt feel any kind of tugging in the cable while gaming.The Mouse has a DPI of 2500 which may not be great for a gaming mouse but for its price,it shouldnt be an issue for medium level gamers.The Performance of Mouse is Good While Gaming.I played assassins creed 3 and crysis 3 on windows and Batman Arkham City on OSX.The performance was Good without any issues on Mac and Windows.I used a stock mouse so I could Literally feel the difference.You can easily Switch between 4 DPI levels(Which can be set by the software) while gaming with the click of a button.The Mouse is easy to hold and the symmetric design provides a good comfort for long gaming sessions.The Only Con I felt is that the mouse wheel is a bit depressed compared to other mouses but thats not a big issue.Some might feel that the build quality is "plasticky".Overall,For 1500 Rupees,This Mouse is Great for gaming compared to other "Stock" mouses in this Range.Moreover,Logitech offers a 3 Year Warranty with this Mouse.So a +1 to this mouse from my side



*The Logitech Gaming Software*

As you can see in the picture,The Software has an easy to use interface.You can easily set the 3 gaming modes and configure them by clicking on the appropriate mouse button.On the Right hand side,You have the DPI modes wherein You can easily switch between 4 DPI Levels by pressing the DPI switch key(G7) in my case.You can also switch from one mode to other using the G8 button.This software can be downloaded from Logitech website and it works great on both Windows and OSX

*Verdict*


If you're in for a market for a budget Gaming mouse and you're not one of those Hardcore Gamers,The G300 will easily suffice you.It is available for Rs.1500 on flipkart.I have unboxed this mouse on youtube.Here is a link to that Logitech G300 Gaming Mouse Unboxing/Overview - YouTube  Be sure to check that out.If you have any questions or opinions,Please let me know in the comments box.Thank You.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice review

I have read everywhere that its very small and difficult to hold ...I dont have big hand but i have fat fingers will i be able to use it properly or i will click the other buttons by mistake...

I am considering  it for my laptop....or should i go for g400 which is just 200RS coslier


----------



## gizmo96 (Apr 6, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Nice review
> 
> I have read everywhere that its very small and difficult to hold ...I dont have big hand but i have fat fingers will i be able to use it properly or i will click the other buttons by mistake...
> 
> I am considering  it for my laptop....or should i go for g400 which is just 200RS coslier



Well, The mouse does feel small in the hand but I don't have fat fingers.You'll just need to get used to it.Regarding the G400,it depends on you.G400 has higher DPI and 8 programmable buttons compared to 9 buttons on G300.G300 has 3 profiles on onboard memory.I don't think the G400 has programmable profiles.Plus,the LED Bar on the G300 gives it a smart look.Choice is yours.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 7, 2013)

Take the G300 it is too big for my hand
and i am using it
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/339/g300.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks gizmo...yes the led light and profile thing is the main attraction...seems like i have to check it in shop then will buy


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 7, 2013)

does the macro buttons are easy to reach while gaming


----------



## gizmo96 (Apr 9, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> does the macro buttons are easy to reach while gaming



Yes,as I said before,the mouse is a bit small,so you can easily reach the macro buttons without any issues


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 9, 2013)

could you mention the DPI levels please??


----------



## gizmo96 (Apr 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> could you mention the DPI levels please??



You can set the DPI between 250 to 2500


----------

